# 20th HAWAII COLLECTOR' EXPO



## 808 50th State (Feb 17, 2010)

20th ANNUAL HAWAII COLLECTOR'S EXPO
 FEBRUARY 19,20,21, 2010
 ART, ANTIQUE, BOTTLES, COLLECTIBLES 
 BLAISDELL EXHIBITION HALL
 FRIDAY 4-9PM, SATURDAY 11AM-6PM, SUNDAY 11AM-5PM
 $4 DAILY ADMISSION 
 FOR ADDITIONAL INFORMATION CALL 808-486-4766

 SEE YOU THERE....ALOHA Earl


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 17, 2010)

Aloha Earl. I would be so there if I was in Hawaii! (Which doesn't sound half bad). Have a great show.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Earl:  Which island are you on?  Oahu or Hawaii, Maui maybe?
 Thanks: Tim


----------



## rockbot (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Tim,
 808 50th State (Earl) is located on Oahu.

 Howzit Earl,
 don't forget to take your camera and snap us some pics.

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 27, 2010)

Howdit go, Earl? Got pics?

 Aloha,

 Mike


----------



## 808 50th State (Feb 27, 2010)

Mike, 
 In my opinion the bottle show was quite disappointing, first of all the crowd was smaller then last year and definitely spending less money, also the selection of bottles was minimum, the good bottles had a premium price. One of my friends came from the Big Island and he was also disappointed in the show. I got some pictures that I will upload later, right now we are dealing with a Tsunami warning, the sirens where blurring at 6:00 am, I live on the outskirts of Waikiki and might have to head for the hills......Aloha Earl


----------



## 808 50th State (Feb 27, 2010)

20th annnual Hawaii Expo


----------



## 808 50th State (Feb 27, 2010)

Hawaii Collectors Expo


----------



## 808 50th State (Feb 27, 2010)

Hawaii Expo


----------



## 808 50th State (Feb 27, 2010)

Bottles for sale


----------



## 808 50th State (Feb 27, 2010)

Some of my bottles for sale, sales was very slow and down from last year, still had fun though, didn't have to go to work!!!


----------



## 808 50th State (Feb 27, 2010)

COOL MATCHBOOKS FOR SALE


----------



## 808 50th State (Feb 27, 2010)

Tobacco Cards for Sale


----------



## 808 50th State (Feb 27, 2010)

BEST TIME TO LOOK AROUND, TALK STORIES AND MAKE DEALS WAS PRIOR TO OPENING...


----------



## 808 50th State (Feb 27, 2010)

PICTURE BEFORE OPENING.


----------



## 808 50th State (Feb 27, 2010)

OOPS SORRY DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPEN TO THE PICTURES I TRIED TO EMBED....


----------



## 808 50th State (Feb 27, 2010)

MORE STUFFS FOR SALE...


----------



## 808 50th State (Feb 27, 2010)

COBALT ORIENTAL MEDICINES


----------



## 808 50th State (Feb 27, 2010)

MARBLES


----------



## 808 50th State (Feb 27, 2010)

VERY VERY RARE CL RICHARDS S.I. (SANDWICH ISLANDS) BIG DOLLAR BOTTLE...


----------



## 808 50th State (Feb 27, 2010)

DISPLAY


----------



## 808 50th State (Feb 27, 2010)

DISPLAY....


----------



## 808 50th State (Feb 27, 2010)

OVER THE 20TH ANNUAL COLLECTORS EXPO RAN SMOOTHLY  THIS YEAR, NO PROBLEMS THAT I KNOW OF...THOUGH THE CROWD WAS MUCH SMALLER AND THE SPENDING LESS THEN THE PREVIOUS YEARS I STILL HAD A LOT OF FUN. SEEING PEOPLE I HAVE NOT SEEN IN A WHILE AND OF COURSE I DID NOT HAVE TO GO TO WORK...LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR SHOW, HOPEFULLY THE ECONOMY WILL BE BETTER BY THEN...ALOHA EARL


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 27, 2010)

I haven't heard anything about a tsunami hitting the Islands. How'd it go?

 Aloha,

 Mike


----------



## 808 50th State (Feb 28, 2010)

Mike, fortunately there was no Tsunami, there was a tide surge that's about it...the whole area along the beaches where shut down completely... It was very eerie hearing the civil defense sirens and watching everything play out on every local television station... evacuation went very smoothly and orderly...thanks for asking   
 Aloha Earl


----------

